# Albion V



## Pixelee (Oct 12, 2016)

Really? I didn't expect this coming...


----------



## fgimian (Oct 12, 2016)

Here's the link for everyone: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/albion-v-tundra/

Looks very interesting, huge amount of instruments / articulations and the price to complete my bundle (I own Albion ONE and II) is pretty attractive. Keen to see the walkthrough when it's available


----------



## WindcryMusic (Oct 12, 2016)

fgimian said:


> Looks very interesting, huge amount of instruments / articulations and the price to complete my bundle (I own Albion ONE and II) is pretty attractive. Keen to see the walkthrough when it's available



Are you suggesting there is an extra discount for just owning ONE and Loegria? I thought the £199 price that I saw quoted elsewhere only applied to someone who owns all of the other Albions (ONE, II, III, IV). Not that the £249 pre-order price is a bad price, but if there's a way for me to spend less than that ... well, duh.


----------



## Pixelee (Oct 12, 2016)

So if I own only One, what kind of discount do they offer?


----------



## fgimian (Oct 12, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> Are you suggesting there is an extra discount for just owning ONE and Loegria? I thought the £199 price that I saw quoted elsewhere only applied to someone who owns all of the other Albions (ONE, II, III, IV). Not that the £249 pre-order price is a bad price, but if there's a way for me to spend less than that ... well, duh.



Sorry, what I was referring to was completing my bundle (i.e. buying the remaining 3 Albions). I had added the bundle to my account and the price is 611 GBP for me to grab the full bundle including Albion V, which is pretty decent!


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 12, 2016)

I can't find any demos apart from those short videos.... are people confident pre-ordering with almost nothing to hear?


----------



## kavinsky (Oct 12, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> I can't find any demos apart from those short videos.... are people confident pre-ordering with almost nothing to hear?


they were demoing it during the live announcement event/stream


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 12, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> I can't find any demos apart from those short videos.... are people confident pre-ordering with almost nothing to hear?


Yes


----------



## Whatisvalis (Oct 12, 2016)

My bundle price for IV and V is 408.

I'm sure there will be a walk through up soon.


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 12, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> I can't find any demos apart from those short videos.... are people confident pre-ordering with almost nothing to hear?



a third yes


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey - does anyone know if the video that they streamed is available for viewing anywhere? I wasn't around when they streamed.


----------



## Vik (Oct 12, 2016)

kavinsky said:


> they were demoing it during the live announcement event/stream


Sure, but the sound quality I had when I listened wasn't remotely close to recreate the kind of sounds they were demoing.


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 12, 2016)

FGBR said:


>





I was looking for the live stream they did - thanks, tho.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Oct 12, 2016)

Did the bundle get more expensive with the new Albion V?


----------



## kavinsky (Oct 12, 2016)

Vik said:


> Sure, but the sound quality I had when I listened wasn't remotely close to recreate the kind of sounds they were demoing.


Indeed, but c'mon, you feel the hype too, don't you?
I know you do

I'm buying the thing 100%


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 12, 2016)

FGBR said:


> Aaah! In that case go to their facebook page and you will find the video there:
> https://www.facebook.com/SpitfireAudio/?fref=ts "Live from the Electric Cinema, London..."



No audio


----------



## desert (Oct 12, 2016)

sounds so elegant <3


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 12, 2016)

FGBR said:


> It doesn't start before around 30 minutes in.



Ahhhhh! Thank you!

31+ min.... must be a British thing


----------



## fgimian (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks for the tip about the live demo and although the audio quality there is pretty awful, one can start to imagine what Albion V is actually about. My only thought right now is that this will be a very noisy library as it was recorded so softly. It will be interesting to see how they have handled mic / preamp / tape noise here


----------



## kavinsky (Oct 12, 2016)

fgimian said:


> Thanks for the tip about the live demo and although the audio quality there is pretty awful, one can start to imagine what Albion V is actually about. My only thought right now is that this will be a very noisy library as it was recorded so softly. It will be interesting to see how they have handled mic / preamp / tape noise here


Never thought noise could be a problem, it actually adds to the realism in my opinion.
especially when we're talking about soft dynamics
just call it "air" instead, and you'll be fine


----------



## Vastman (Oct 12, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> I can't find any demos apart from those short videos.... are people confident pre-ordering with almost nothing to hear?


A 4th "YES!"

Just look at the articulations... totally unique; the evogrid, eDNA and... Spitfire quality is top of the pile...

Noise will not be a problem, knowing Spitfire...


----------



## Jackles (Oct 13, 2016)

kavinsky said:


> Never thought noise could be a problem, it actually adds to the realism in my opinion.
> especially when we're talking about soft dynamics
> just call it "air" instead, and you'll be fine



The problem I had with other libs is that "air" piles up pretty quickly (spitfire libs actually, with their gorgeous baked in reverb). I understand the concern, especially with soft samples. I was wondering how they would deal with that as well.


----------



## Mars (Oct 13, 2016)

That's a great and unexpected move from Spitfire, going at the opposite of Albion One.
I was recently looking at Olafur Arnalds Evolutions which is tempting, but I guess I should spend a few more bucks and get more content... At least, as I get it, it could be redundant to have both, don't you think ?
Or maybe Spitfire will launch an "Islandic bundle" which would solve my problem


----------



## Patrick (Oct 13, 2016)

Mars said:


> That's a great and unexpected move from Spitfire, going at the opposite of Albion One.
> I was recently looking at Olafur Arnalds Evolutions which is tempting, but I guess I should spend a few more bucks and get more content... At least, as I get it, it could be redundant to have both, don't you think ?
> Or maybe Spitfire will launch an "Islandic bundle" which would solve my problem



One big difference would be the section sizes. As far as I recall, the Arnalds Evos are only played by a string quartet. That's usually the case for his records, too. I would go for Tundra if you are not specifically after this small, close and detailed sound.


----------



## Vik (Oct 13, 2016)

kavinsky said:


> Indeed, but c'mon, you feel the hype too, don't you?
> I know you do
> 
> I'm buying the thing 100%


I look forward to hearing some demos... I really like airy, mellow, soft, "spaced out" string sounds, but hope there will be some clips/tracks which demonstrate those sounds without only using only airy/"spaced out" harmonies (or lack of harmonic progressions). 
But I won't buy Albion 5 now; I'll first wait and see what the next Mural update will contain – in terms of con sords, flautando and super sul tastos ( + fixes) etc. But I think it's really great that Spitfire keeps making such products.


----------



## Tatu (Oct 13, 2016)

Karsten Vogt said:


> Did the bundle get more expensive with the new Albion V?


Common logic would suggest so.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 13, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> I can't find any demos apart from those short videos.... are people confident pre-ordering with almost nothing to hear?


No. I love the sound of the demos so far, right up my alley, but it's not enough to go on. For example, a big part of the beauty of the demos is the piano, but I can't see any indication of a piano in the library. I need a comprehensive walkthrough video before I throw down $AU400.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 13, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> I can't find any demos apart from those short videos.... are people confident pre-ordering with almost nothing to hear?



A lot of people "upgrade" their phone every year, or buy a new one every time Apple tells them to. 

I'm very interested in Albion V and the demos do sound great, but I can't make any kind of educated decision without an in-depth walkthrough.


----------



## J-M (Oct 13, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> A lot of people "upgrade" their phone every year, or buy a new one every time Apple tells them to.
> 
> I'm very interested in Albion V and the demos do sound great, but I can't make any kind of educated decision without an in-depth walkthrough.



Yep. I'm too poor to pre-order anything without getting to look at the details...but it's Spitfire, not some game company like EA, so there's that. :D


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 13, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> A lot of people "upgrade" their phone every year, or buy a new one every time Apple tells them to.


Some people desperately try to avoid upgrading their iPhones for as long as possible. By Jove, it's hard. Last night my friend added me to his medical GPS finder alert app in case he has an episode. Of course, it's only for iOS8 or above. So my friend might die lonely in the street if I don't change phones, brilliant 

Sorry, OT, but FFS Apple planned obsolescence, richest company in the world, owns the means of production, distribution and consumption, pays slave wages and doesn't pay tax!

Now, is Albinov 5.6 ready... is the GUI still Mr Small miniature?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 13, 2016)

Vik said:


> I look forward to hearing some demos... I really like airy, mellow, soft, "spaced out" string sounds, but hope there will be some clips/tracks which demonstrate those sounds without only using only airy/"spaced out" harmonies (or lack of harmonic progressions).
> But I won't buy Albion 5 now; I'll first wait and see what the next Mural update will contain – in terms of con sords, flautando and super sul tastos ( + fixes) etc. But I think it's really great that Spitfire keeps making such products.


Get thee to the commercial section poste haste. No Walkthrough but, some demos.


----------



## DHousden (Oct 13, 2016)

A fair few demo's available on their Soundcloud for those interested -


----------



## fgimian (Oct 13, 2016)

I have to admit that I _felt the cold of their forest_ when they mentioned they have an actual marketing department in the video. I wonder if other companies like Orchestral Tools have a marketing department. My guess (and hope) is no, they just have a bunch of audio geeks and music lovers like us


----------



## tack (Oct 13, 2016)

fgimian said:


> I wonder if other companies like Orchestral Tools have a marketing department. My guess (and hope) is no, they just have a bunch of audio geeks and music lovers like us


You make it sound like Spitfire is a giant faceless corporation. Their "marketing department" is probably one or two people. I don't see the problem with having a few people on hand that specialize in advertising and marketing. Isn't that just a good business skill to have?


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 13, 2016)

fgimian said:


> I have to admit that I _felt the cold of their forest_ when they mentioned they have an actual marketing department in the video. I wonder if other companies like Orchestral Tools have a marketing department. My guess (and hope) is no, they just have a bunch of audio geeks and music lovers like us



You can't pull off these kind of campaigns, promote new products competitively and grow your client base without dedicated marketing teams or at least marketing consulting. It doesn't mean there aren't audio geeks and music lovers doing the things you care about (like conceptualizing, recording and programming amazing sounding libraries). It just means they can focus on that stuff while others focus on marketing. 

marketing doesn't equal cold, evil manipulative corporation giggling at suckering people.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 13, 2016)

and of course Orchestral Tools have marketing teams. You think Henrik and Sascha personally designed and printed all the little promotional booklets for Berlin Brass and then went to the post office themselves to mail them to thousands of customers?


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 13, 2016)

and also one last thought, the more money they have, the more money they can reinvest into recording libraries and the more adventurous they can be with conceptualizing new products. i.e. a 32 person violin section at AIR Lyndhurst playing without rosin on their bows! Also, Berlin Brass. What an investment to record and program 4 completely separate horns and 3 completely separate trumpets on to of all the section patches etc. They need to make sure they sell these products and its business 101 to focus on the things you're good at and care about and hire someone else to do the rest.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 13, 2016)

Besides: the Spitfire dudes, at least to me, do come across as quite genuine sampling and music geeks.


----------



## Tatu (Oct 13, 2016)

Sounds beautiful and right what I'd need now (just to color my artistically-sombre-autumn-mood), but unfortunately not buying time right now (OK I spent my money on some BML Brass and Mural Vol. 2).


----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 13, 2016)

Demos sound nice. Eager for the walkthrough.


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 13, 2016)

By coincidence I have this week mostly been chugging down Broadchurch series 2, which could easily be AlbinoOne for the braaaams, AlbinoV for the whooshy woo and of course OlafArny's piano for the er... piano.

It was extremely bizarre to try to explain to Miss Deli how I actually probably have the exact same piano she can hear on the show in that SSD in my bag there and how she could easily be buying me a quarter of some of those strings - in the forest bubbling under all that tittle-tomming - for my birthday. My head still hurts. She didn't care. Divorceware!


----------



## fgimian (Oct 13, 2016)

You all make a valid point re my commrnt. Apologies for offering some people if I have.

The company is great and I have spent thousands with thrm too. It's naive to think that these companies don't need dedicated people for advertising, and if it helps them sell more and continue making great new products, then that's great for us all.

The SoundCloud demos sound really nice too, but I'm still keen on the walkthrough


----------



## NoamL (Oct 13, 2016)

It's been a lot of fun to watch Spitfire explore this musical avenue. I remember playing with Scary Strings and going WOW. I've turned in more than one track that a director loved that was 80%+ just Scary Strings. From that one small instrument came the development of the EVOs, and now a whole new volume of Albion.

Along those same lines, I've long thought there would be lots of demand for a percussion library of huge drums recorded extraordinarily quietly and closely yet with a nice low noise floor. Think of a gong drum, or whatever the "Easter Island" Albion drums are, only recorded at _pp. _Maybe Tundra already includes something like that? I am sure it will all be killer stuff, but right now Berlin Brass commands all of my attention/money.


----------



## Cowtothesky (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks fantastic! Will have to add this one soon.


----------



## tboston007 (Oct 13, 2016)

Wow, I am really impressed with Spitfire's consistent releases of such great quality libraries! This one has a certain mood to it that is very engaging, the demos really pulled me in.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Oct 13, 2016)

DHousden said:


> A fair few demo's available on their Soundcloud for those interested -




Wow, very cool piece! And obviously, Albion V sounds great as well.


----------



## Pixelee (Oct 13, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> By coincidence I have this week mostly been chugging down Broadchurch series 2, which could easily be AlbinoOne for the braaaams, AlbinoV for the whooshy woo and of course OlafArny's piano for the er... piano.
> 
> It was extremely bizarre to try to explain to Miss Deli how I actually probably have the exact same piano she can hear on the show in that SSD in my bag there and how she could easily be buying me a quarter of some of those strings - in the forest bubbling under all that tittle-tomming - for my birthday. My head still hurts. She didn't care. Divorceware!


 There is only one patch that has that "braam" under the synth section in Albion One. 

As for Albion V, I love the piano!


----------



## benmrx (Oct 14, 2016)

Pixelee said:


> There is only one patch that has that "braam" under the synth section in Albion One.
> 
> As for Albion V, I love the piano!



Wait, did I miss the piano on the Albion V page or video? I didn't think V came with a piano?


----------



## WindcryMusic (Oct 14, 2016)

benmrx said:


> Wait, did I miss the piano on the Albion V page or video? I didn't think V came with a piano?



I don't think you missed anything ... I don't see any piano listed on the extensive articulations list for Albion V on SA's website either. I suspect any piano sounds on the Tundra demos are from elsewhere.


----------



## milamu (Oct 14, 2016)

Spitfire Team, please make a comment about the demos are 100% Albion 5 or not.
If not, why isn´t it mentioned? Then make naked versions.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Vastman (Oct 14, 2016)

It should be obvious the piano isn't in Tundra...It is there for context... A review of the lists they offer of what's included is also available...they'll do what they want and I doubt that includes responding to ur verbage... I wouldn't...

turns out it's the free soft piano in labs... so it's urs for 2 pounds!


----------



## milamu (Oct 14, 2016)

Demos of other companies are named "dressed" or "naked".
But not on Spitfireaudio....


----------



## Vastman (Oct 14, 2016)

They _ARE_ kinda special... Unique... Dance to the beat of a different drummer... Assume a level of intelligence... Encourage homework... Lovingly create some of the most delicious tools on the planet! And are pretty much gifting it away at an amazing price given the level of commitment and work involved in creating this treasure

Maybe not 4 U... Then again... That piano... IS nice... As is Tundra. Irresistible to some of us...Note: turns out it's the free soft piano in Labs, so go get it!

Let it go and enjoy the ride... Or not... I prefer to gawk in absolute wonder. It makes me appreciate the ongoing majesty of life...

The (what i assume is the) HZ piano is not included in tundra... But 200GBs of never before imagined bliss IS


----------



## WindcryMusic (Oct 15, 2016)

Vastman said:


> The HZ piano is not included in tundra... But 200GBs of never before imagined bliss IS



I assume you are talking about HZ Piano's size there, not Tundra, is that correct? I haven't seen anything about Tundra's size, but a 200GB download is huge enough to unfortunately make me think twice about buying any sample library, so I hope Tundra isn't that huge. Even my recently upgraded DSL speed isn't enough to make that sort of download practical. :(


----------



## Vastman (Oct 15, 2016)

As I recall, Tundra is around 170GBs in ni's compressed format. Around 200GBs of wav. Much more download/install space is needed. I recall seeing these figures several days ago somewhere. Just bought so will confirm next week!!!!

*Note: The above is INCORRECT! Turns out I was looking at the BUNDLE key stats... Tundra's size is NOT listed Sorry*


----------



## mac (Oct 15, 2016)

200gb - I cant see that. It has nowhere near as many articulations as Uist, or as many legatos as One, and both of those are only ~80gb.


----------



## Pixelee (Oct 15, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> I don't think you missed anything ... I don't see any piano listed on the extensive articulations list for Albion V on SA's website either. I suspect any piano sounds on the Tundra demos are from elsewhere.



3 out of 6 demos had piano in it. I just thought it was included without looking at the list. bummer...


----------



## Fleer (Oct 15, 2016)

mac said:


> 200gb - I cant see that. It has nowhere near as many articulations as Uist, or as many legatos as One, and both of those are only ~80gb.


Was wondering the same thing. Very few legatos compared to One.


----------



## benmrx (Oct 15, 2016)

Fleer said:


> Was wondering the same thing. Very few legatos compared to One.



Quite possibly lots of longer samples in this library though as there seems to be an emphasis on 'evolving' patches.


----------



## Vastman (Oct 15, 2016)

initially I saw the info in the "key stats" section but it's no longer there. I posted the size in another forum from what I saw several days ago... I did give up hallucinogens years ago... really... 

IDK... might they be tweaking it? Have I floated between parallel universes? I'd really like to know! 

*OK... just googled around... turns out I'd been looking at the http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bun018-the-albions/ (bundle key stats)... now I feel both stupid and better at sorting this out. Sorry folks

I just took the time to deduct the size of Albion One, 2-4 from thehttp://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bun018-the-albions/ (bundle size) and it comes out "0", even though Tundra is shown as part of the bundle, so at this point we really don't have a clue...*


----------



## Quasar (Oct 15, 2016)

mac said:


> 200gb - I cant see that. It has nowhere near as many articulations as Uist, or as many legatos as One, and both of those are only ~80gb.



Spitfire doesn't have anything posted, and I can't see it either. This would make it


Vastman said:


> initially I saw the info in the "key stats" section but it's no longer there. I posted the size in another forum from what I saw several days ago... I did give up hallucinogens years ago... really...
> 
> IDK... might they be tweaking it? Have I floated between parallel universes? I'd really like to know!
> 
> *OK... just googled around... turns out I'd been looking at the bundle key stats... now I feel both stupid and better at sorting this out. Sorry folks*



I googled about some after reading that too, and it struck me that you were quoting something very similar to Spitfire's stated Albion Bundle size... I wasn't able to find anything, but I would guess 60-70GB tops. But this is random speculation, and at any rate we'll know soon enough.

But of course none of this means that you _aren't _floating through parallel universes...


----------



## Fleer (Oct 15, 2016)

He is V-man after all ...


----------



## Vastman (Oct 15, 2016)

I guess we'll know in 4 days when we crash their servers! As it stands it appears Tundra is so delicate it is Zero GBs, as it's listed in the bundle but subtracting One, 2-4 resuts in "0" GBs left...

g'night all...


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Oct 18, 2016)

Vastman said:


> I guess we'll know in 4 days when we crash their servers! As it stands it appears Tundra is so delicate it is Zero GBs, as it's listed in the bundle but subtracting One, 2-4 resuts in "0" GBs left...
> 
> g'night all...


Cloud streaming, perhaps?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 18, 2016)

Pixelee said:


> 3 out of 6 demos had piano in it. I just thought it was included without looking at the list. bummer...


The one used in Oliver Weder's demo song is the Spitfire Labs Soft Piano freebie. Mentioned in the other Albion V thread. So you can get that as well.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 18, 2016)

Any info about a proper walkthough before the intro offer expires?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 18, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> Any info about a proper walkthough before the intro offer expires?


Yes, they said probably today. Check the official thread which is continuously updated by the Spitfire team.

Why are there two threads anyway?


----------



## JPShooter (Oct 18, 2016)

Katzenjammer said:


> Why are there two threads anyway?



As I understand it, (note that the thread to which you refer is in the commercial announcements forum whereas this thread is in sample talk) there are rules as to "topic drift" in the commercial forum that don't exist here.

In other words going off topic here is just poor form whereas going off topic there is against the rules.

That's the way I understand it anyway, perhaps I will be corrected.


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Jan 1, 2018)

A question about the Vral Grid. Are there premade presets by Spitfire, and if so how do I load them? And what's the easiest way of saving my own presets? (fairly new to Kontakt)


----------



## pfmusic (Jan 1, 2018)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> A question about the Vral Grid. Are there premade presets by Spitfire, and if so how do I load them? And what's the easiest way of saving my own presets? (fairly new to Kontakt)



There's only one patch which contains all the 32 variations of sounds. No presets in folders. You can save your own grid combination within Kontakt - go to save as multi and then save to a preset folder of your choice.


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Jan 1, 2018)

Thank you pfmusic!


----------

